# Respect The Golden Orb Weaver!!!!!!!



## Boyden1985 (Nov 13, 2006)

Hiya, I need 50 different people to say YES to my boss letting me give our Golden Orb Weaver a bigger enclosure..........basically I think that we should show the lil' guys true potential by allowing him the space to build the biggest web he is capable of and my boss told me if I get 50 different people to agree before it is sold it will be a shop pet and he will get his new enclosure, SO PLEASE HELP!!!! Otherwise I think I may be parading around town in a spiderman suit to get a patition signed by 50 people :S

Cheers

Marc :lol2:


----------



## dizzyinthehead (Mar 15, 2008)

Hope he/she gets a nice new larger home, lol !

Karen


----------



## Boyden1985 (Nov 13, 2006)

Me to :crazy:


----------



## Boyden1985 (Nov 13, 2006)

:up: I need those 50 votes for yes!!!!! : victory:


----------



## mikeybsta (Apr 19, 2008)

*Yessss*

I have voted yes....because a certain someone forced me to say so....!


----------



## Boyden1985 (Nov 13, 2006)

Woohoo 31 left to go!!!!! :notworthy:


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

I can't believe someone said no?


----------



## Boyden1985 (Nov 13, 2006)

Mark75 said:


> I can't believe someone said no?


I know its awful they should be publicly whipped :whip: :lol2:

: victory:


----------



## Boyden1985 (Nov 13, 2006)

I've got a partition for the customers to sign printed off for the counter now aswell.........:no1:


----------



## Boyden1985 (Nov 13, 2006)

:up:29 votes left : victory:


----------



## bonnie2007 (Dec 9, 2007)

No No No Squash The F***ing Things


----------



## Boyden1985 (Nov 13, 2006)

:lol2: You better of voted yes John!!!!!! :whip:


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

definately a ys, these guys can have webs 2m across, think you shoul let him loose in a room to build his web...that would be better, lol


----------



## Boyden1985 (Nov 13, 2006)

That would be ace.....until my boss has to pull small children from the web :lol2:


----------



## bonnie2007 (Dec 9, 2007)

SORRY MATE.........
THE SHOP IS FOR REPTILES SO A BIG FAT NOOOOO!!!!!:bash:


----------



## Boyden1985 (Nov 13, 2006)

NO its an exotic petshop....so we sell all things EXOTIC :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## bonnie2007 (Dec 9, 2007)

Anyway Get Off The Forum And Do Some Work... Clean A Viv Or Something ..... Or Play With Charlotte


----------



## Boyden1985 (Nov 13, 2006)

Who the hell is charlotte? :crazy:


----------



## bonnie2007 (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh My God 
She's The Famous Spider In The Film Charlottes Web.....
Maybe You Haven't Seen It Your Not Tall Enough


----------



## Boyden1985 (Nov 13, 2006)

Nope I don't like pigs. : victory:


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

How mean, 2 no votes now.

I'm trying to convince my office to all make a log in just to vote


----------



## Boyden1985 (Nov 13, 2006)

Lol. Cheers Mark. Those NO voters should dragged into the streets!!!! Honestly. :lol2:

: victory:


----------



## Boyden1985 (Nov 13, 2006)

21 votes left to go!!!!!!!!! :no1:


----------



## Boyden1985 (Nov 13, 2006)

:lol2:bump


----------



## Boyden1985 (Nov 13, 2006)

YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Between this forum BN and the shop patition we have managed to get 50 votes!!!!!!! So my boss has told me I can take the price tag off and build his new enclosure!!!!!!!! Cheers folks......Now I need to name him :no1:

: victory:


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

Bob is a good spider name


----------



## Vaughan69 (Nov 22, 2007)

Fluff. Good name :no1:


----------



## Boyden1985 (Nov 13, 2006)

Hmmmm Iquite like fluff. Any other ideas? :lol2:


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Boyden1985 said:


> Hmmmm Iquite like fluff. Any other ideas? :lol2:


Call it Mike :whistling2:


----------



## Boyden1985 (Nov 13, 2006)

Fixx said:


> Call it Mike :whistling2:


:lol2: Things could get confusing with all those mike's around the shop...........I can imaging it now "Hey Josh feed mike a locusts"...........Josh winds up with black eye :crazy:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Call it Steve


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

There you go, only 2 more yes votes to go. : victory:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Chris you dont read threads do you mate XD Theyve already got 50 XD


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Oops.


----------



## Malky (Feb 24, 2008)

Kerching, Malky is e'la 50th.


----------



## Boyden1985 (Nov 13, 2006)

Woohoo!!!! 50 just from RFUK how could he possibly argue with that!!!!!!!! YEAH!!!!! Cheers folks I'm well chuffed :notworthy: And I shall name it Fluffy :no1:

Thanks again you've made my week.....it was cool that so many people got involved : victory:


----------



## Eightleggedfreak (Apr 2, 2007)

Boyden1985 said:


> Woohoo!!!! 50 just from RFUK how could he possibly argue with that!!!!!!!! YEAH!!!!! Cheers folks I'm well chuffed :notworthy: And I shall name it Fluffy :no1:
> 
> Thanks again you've made my week.....it was cool that so many people got involved : victory:


Think you should call it "Tiny" Oops sorry mark , there i go again :bash:


----------



## Vaughan69 (Nov 22, 2007)

Wohooo my name won! :no1::no1::lol2:


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

Just grow a pair and do it!


----------



## Boyden1985 (Nov 13, 2006)

lol congrats:crazy:


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Do we have a pic?


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

yes pic please!


----------



## dayredfern (Jun 21, 2006)

i vote yessss!!!!

Look 3 nos! theres sum nice people on ere


----------



## Boyden1985 (Nov 13, 2006)

I will get a pic now. I have'nt finished putting together his nice new enclosure yet though, but thanks to you guys my boss is even paying for the materials!!!!!!! :lol2:


----------



## Boyden1985 (Nov 13, 2006)

Sorry the pic isnt any better :blush:

I will post a better one when our site gallery is sorted then I can put all the shop pets on there :flrt:

In the meantime any suggestions for his new home would be great.

: victory:


----------



## Boyden1985 (Nov 13, 2006)

Ahha soted it :crazy:

Meet Fluffy....soon to have his nice new home courtesy of all his mates on the world wide WEB ha ha ha ha sorry could'nt resist.


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Reminds me of the facehuggers from aliens!


----------



## Andy Nightingale (Apr 6, 2008)

i love one of them but don'y think my mum would aprove lol


----------



## Eightleggedfreak (Apr 2, 2007)

Not really wishing to promote business for anyone , however I found some for sale here if anyone's up for keeping them ... Fair price too from what I know 
Supplier and breeder of insects and arachnids in the UK :naughty:


----------



## Sephiroth (May 1, 2007)

Cheers! : victory:

Been after some for ages!


----------



## Eightleggedfreak (Apr 2, 2007)

Well seen this Beauty in the flesh today , Unfortunately *BOYDEN* , been a slacker and its still not in its new enclosure , 
*Come on guys give him some grief and get him motivated ....:Na_Na_Na_Na:*


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

get motivated bloody slacker :whip: :lol2:


----------



## jackyboy (Apr 8, 2008)

yes lets see the setup how big is it gonna be


----------



## Boyden1985 (Nov 13, 2006)

:lol2: you pain in the backside Nigel :crazy:

I am getting round to it. In between working in the shop and sorting the site at home and of course tending to all the needy people on RFUK and sorting my own animals I have a prety tight schedule but I am desperate myself to get Fluffy's enclosure sorted so I can see that big golden web :mf_dribble:


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

It had better be done by Saturday, me and Lou are coing down to visit. :whistling2:


----------



## Boyden1985 (Nov 13, 2006)

:lol2: It will be cool to see ya. Looks like I've gotta pull my finger out then :whip:


----------



## Eightleggedfreak (Apr 2, 2007)

Yes Come on "Tom Thumb" its cruel to keep it in a matchbox , You nasty person ....Just cos you like small places :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## Boyden1985 (Nov 13, 2006)

Thats just down right hurtful nige :lol2:


----------



## pecks (Dec 29, 2007)

Here is an easy way for you to do it.Move the entire contents of one room onto the street. Release the spider in ITS room. Fluffy is for life, not just to be voted for. Fixx let me know if its been done when you visit.


----------

